# Military watch stamp broad arrow



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I bought this a while back and wondered if any one could shed any light on the as I no there are a few military collectors on the forum any info would be great , I paid a fair amount for it but it seems to be a military broad arrow stamp with the date of 1960 on the side the stamp is about the right size for a case back on a watch

cheers Andy


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I can't shed any light, but it looks cool.
Unmistakable as the military broad arrow/crows foot to my eye.

If you fancy selling it I might mili-up some of my Seiko bits - triple the value. :thumbsup:


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Deffo a Broad arrow. Wish I'd "borrowed" a couple before I left the forces, didn't even cross my mind they'd be worth anything lol


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Am I right in saying the number on the left of the stamp is a military part number ref


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Iceblue said:


> Am I right in saying the number on the left of the stamp is a military part number ref


No, this is more likely to of belonged to a company that supplied items to the MOD. To me the number on the left looks more like someones initials and their clock number.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Cheers mexico75

anyone any idea what military iwatch ssue was in the 60s ?


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Smiths supplied the MOD with it's watches in the 60's.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mexico75 said:


> Smiths supplied the MOD with it's watches in the 60's.


I think Rolex and Omega did as well.

Later,
William


----------

